

Clever phishing attack using the BBC News URL - santigepigon
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/-/http://news.ycombinator.com
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/-/ automatically redirects to any site it's prefixed before.
======
santigepigon
<http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/-/> automatically redirects to any site it's
prefixed before.

